# Colgate 26



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

I''ve got my eye on a Colgate 26. So far I''ve heard nothing but good about them. And I read that the USCG just purchased a few.


----------



## Stepford (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi bwalker42,

I was hoping that your message would get some comments.
I have signed up for the Colgate 26 message board on Yahoo. I suggest that you do that.
However, I like the way people in this board give comparisons. I''m interested the Colgate 26 and the Etap 24. I''m not sure what you want in a boat, and this is your question, so I''ll let it go at that. 

Eric Courter


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The amount of publicity the USCG sale has gotten makes me wonder what the price might have been. (Like... a real sweet deal the CG couldn''t afford to turn down, and the builder then gets to say they''re buying a fleet...) It sounds like the C26 is a nice boat with a number of features that the Coasties liked. I''d want to try sailing one before buying it, however. There are boats that are marketed better than they sail, and vice-versa. The trick is to find the latter.


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

I''ve had a Colgate 26 now for 3 years. This is what I like about the boat.
1. Fun to sail. It handles great and is very fast.
2. Its very safe. It has positive flotation and even if holed it will not sink. A few years ago one was hit broadside by a 40'' motorboat and it did not sink. It has hard rails around the cockpit which I like alot. I sail on Lake Michigan which can get pretty rough and the boat handles these conditions well.
3. It has a huge cockpit which is great for daysailing. This is really caught my eye when I was looking for a boat. This is not a boat I would buy if I was looking doing a lot of cruising. 
4. If you buy one new, the standard equipment is incredible. There are not a lot of extras to buy. Its got the sails including spinnaker, solar charger, etc....
I bought a trailer which is very nice and well made, and a 4hp Yamaha outboard.
Rob


----------

